# Advice on hiring



## rlay84 (Jun 16, 2006)

Good evening all. I am a recent college cj grad and I was wondering if there are any veterans, or peoples that are presently active that have any tips for joining a military reserve branch in hopes to get on the Boston police. Thanks for any insight/advice.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

don't join the military "in hopes to get on the Boston Police".


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

EOD1 said:


> don't join the military "in hopes to get on the Boston Police".


Why not? It helped two friends of mine get on CS jobs; one in Boston and the other with the T. Some folks need the extra help to get on.


----------



## tarc (May 4, 2005)

rlay,
You can join the reserves in hopes of getting into the Boston PD, but you better be prepared to head to Iraq or somewhere in the middle east. The way things are going over there, I think the days of kicking back for a weekend gig are long gone. Just something to think about. To answer your question, yes it will help you, but are your ready for Iraq if you are called?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Join to serve your country, or atleast make a well informed decision way all the risks (cause there are more riskd than just getting killed- I know i am living it now). There is this pesky war on terrorism going on and if your heart isn't in it you don't wanna realize it 2 weeks into a year long tour. I've seen it on more than a few occasions. U have enough to worry w/o wondering if the guy to your left or right has his mind in the game. All I am saying is make a well informed decision, don't draw your crosshairs on that BPD badge w/o out seriously considering the many many factors that are involved in such a monumental decision. 
rlay84- make sure u are 1000% sure this is something you want to get into before you do it. its not like joining the boy scouts- the military and defense of this country these days is not something to be taken lightly. heres a post to read:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10661


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Concentrate on being a resident someplace. Having veteran status for a civil service dept won't mean crap unless you have resident status in that city/town including Boston.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

actually yeah res pref is the way to go also.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

rlay84 said:


> Good evening all. I am a recent college cj grad and I was wondering if there are any veterans, or peoples that are presently active that have any tips for joining a military reserve branch in hopes to get on the Boston police. Thanks for any insight/advice.


If thats the only reason to join the military and not to serve your country.

DONT BOTHER!!


----------



## rlay84 (Jun 16, 2006)

kmf294 said:


> Consider the Coast Guard. I went through the academy with a few people that were in the Coast Guard and got their veteran status that way. Not a bad way to serve your country and probably get some law enforcement experience. I unfortunately and regretably never served in the military but my father in law is retired from the Coast Guard and speak very highly of it.


Thankyou i will def look into the Coast Guard


----------



## rlay84 (Jun 16, 2006)

EOD1 said:


> Join to serve your country, or atleast make a well informed decision way all the risks (cause there are more riskd than just getting killed- I know i am living it now). There is this pesky war on terrorism going on and if your heart isn't in it you don't wanna realize it 2 weeks into a year long tour. I've seen it on more than a few occasions. U have enough to worry w/o wondering if the guy to your left or right has his mind in the game. All I am saying is make a well informed decision, don't draw your crosshairs on that BPD badge w/o out seriously considering the many many factors that are involved in such a monumental decision.
> rlay84- make sure u are 1000% sure this is something you want to get into before you do it. its not like joining the boy scouts- the military and defense of this country these days is not something to be taken lightly. heres a post to read:
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10661


Thanks for spending your time making many good suggestions. I know many people who have done it for the vet. points and it sucks but i just feel having a shitty life for a few years will be worth it if am able to get the career from it I want. Some people here who have had to do it prob think i am a moron, but others who have gotton jobs may understand the sacrifice of helping my country as well as my self.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I am not saying your a moron, but make a smart well educated choice. getting killed for some points isn't worth it, or getting injured and DQ'd from consideration sucks. There no VA benefits worth it when you can't do the only career in the world that you want to do. trust me on that one!


----------



## squad leader (May 12, 2006)

Dont do it just to get on the job. It is fun and you will get high speed training you may never get on the civilian side. I've done both Navy and Aarmy Military Police....I've been to Iraq, I'd go again. But thats me....epect to get deployed, it just may happen.

If you have any questions you can talk to me off line, and *NO*, I'm *NOT* a recruiter I am full time with the Guard trying to market my new MP unit

good luck!!!!

*Join the NH Army National Guards new Military Police Company

*The 237th MP Company is a combat support unit. Our training is focused on two main functional areas, Mobility & Maneuver support(MMS) and Area Security (AS) .MMS tasks include: Route reconnaissance, main and alternate supply route regulation enforcement AS tasks : Physical security, base defense, convoy security, antiterrorism and cordon & search.

A few comparisons can be made between Combat Support MP's and civilian police:
Cordon & Search = SWAT/SRT 
MSR Regulation Enforcement = State/Highway Patrolman

*•Up to $20,000 BONUS
•Tuition assistance
•Tactical Law Enforcement training
•Sponsorship to the NH Police Standards & Training Part Time Academy
•College credit for Military Training*

Unit locations are: Keene, Lebanon, Plymouth and Lancaster

*For more information contact Staff Sergeant John Lenotte - [email protected]*


----------



## rlay84 (Jun 16, 2006)

squad leader said:


> Dont do it just to get on the job. It is fun and you will get high speed training you may never get on the civilian side. I've done both Navy and Aarmy Military Police....I've been to Iraq, I'd go again. But thats me....epect to get deployed, it just may happen.
> 
> If you have any questions you can talk to me off line, and *NO*, I'm *NOT* a recruiter I am full time with the Guard trying to market my new MP unit
> 
> ...


thanks for the info staff sergeant, but i am going to wait out the Boston cadets a while longer and if that doesn't work out coast guard ocs looks the best as of now. God speed to you and your men and thankyou for what you do for our great country.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I have this advice to offer you seeing I have Disabled Vet status and a full time Civil Service Job in my respective municipality. If you want to serve your country and get vet status at the same time you will need to be on active duty status, not reserve. I would talk to recruiters from all different services and find out who offers the contract with the least amount of years. If you want to avoid combat your best bet would be to choose a military occupational specialty that has a low deployment risk such as administration in the Air Force, Navy, or Coast Guard. You may still maintain your home address here in Massachusetts while you are in the military with civil service. At the end of the day you'll have vet status, the pride of knowing you served your nation, and a LE job by the time you are 30. Even though I chose a harder route and took a combat MOS in the Marines and served 4 1/2 years, I still am where I am today because if vet status and I am only 27. Any other questions PM me. Good Luck.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Alongw/ what Dvet said, for res pref, you have to live in that the town u have res pref when you enlist. It does matter if you change your res while your in to a CS community, or whats listed on ur DD214 when u get out. I fought that battle all the way to the top and lost.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

That's 100% true about having to serve active duty time. Being in the National Guard or Reserves does not make you a veteran and gets you nothing, if you haven't done at least 180 days of active duty time (and training periods do not count). So, plan to go active. The next thing to keep in mind, is that there has been some strong consideration in the last couple of years to change the definition of a veteran, within Civil Service. They are considering only giving veteran status to those with actual campaign ribbons. Just serving DURING the period of war would not be enough, you'd have to actually have served in the war, conflict, action, whatever. So it's possible that you could get an easy gig as a paper pusher in the Air Force, and after a four year hitch, it's worth.... nada! My advice - Join the reserves or national guard, in a high deployment MOS (Infantry, MP). Then after basic and you've returned to your home unit, look for units around the region that are going to deploy and volunteer to hook up with them. You will have veteran status for sure, have the pride of serving, and you'll learn more in a combat zone than you could ever imagine... Good luck!


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

If you are joining the military for just your vet. status I would go AF. They have the best quality of life.... and don't worry about what job you take because if you ever need a campaign ribbon for vet. status there are plenty of volunteer deployments doing Force Protection Duty (Watching the TCN's do all the shit work nobody else wants to do).


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Coast Guard Reserve is a good start. Port Security Specialist. Chances are you'll get deployed over seas, so hope you are prepared for that. Also, take others advice, do not enlist in anything only in hopes to get on a police department. There are other men and women who'll depend on you to do your job in the middle of shit hitting the fan and if you have the wrong mindset you'll get yourself hurt or killed, or even the others you are with. Rethink your choices, you are a CJ grad, don't go to Boston, try somewhere else, out of state for experience. Try Federal LE. Massachusetts is one of the only states that I know of (forgive me if I am wrong) that puts such an emphasis on military service. A friend of mine just got on in NH, bachelors in CJ no experience, passed all the tests. Granted, if you want Boston that's on you, that's tough. However if you are willing to just be a police officer and it doesn't matter where, try out of state, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## bolo2002 (Aug 10, 2006)

Reservist dont rate veteran status unless deployed and activated. So if you think it automatically gives you veteran status think again. I am a Marine Corps combat vet living in boston. Joining the military do it for the right reasons and always remember the fact that in combat, people die. And if you still want to join the military do it right. US MARINES


----------



## rlay84 (Jun 16, 2006)

thanks for the follow up suggestions. I actually looked into the coast guard after reading these much valued posts, but unfortuntely I was told that it was a 12-15 month waiting list. I had written to my former congressman from Quincy who is on the coast guard caucus for a reccomendation but even this would still only give me a minor boost. Also I have heard that being military police may not be the best "mos" is this true or just a tale? Hopefully I will hear soon if I make the Boston cadets but if not I may have some other questions about enlisting. I am not just looking for the easy way out so all of the vet's who have risen to the call of duty i do not at all seek to undermine or avoid what you have done so thank all and stay safe out there.


----------



## squad leader (May 12, 2006)

rlay84 said:


> thanks for the follow up suggestions. I actually looked into the coast guard after reading these much valued posts, but unfortuntely I was told that it was a 12-15 month waiting list. I had written to my former congressman from Quincy who is on the coast guard caucus for a reccomendation but even this would still only give me a minor boost. Also I have heard that being military police may not be the best "mos" is this true or just a tale? Hopefully I will hear soon if I make the Boston cadets but if not I may have some other questions about enlisting. I am not just looking for the easy way out so all of the vet's who have risen to the call of duty i do not at all seek to undermine or avoid what you have done so thank all and stay safe out there.


If its law enforcement you want why not MP? If you go Guard or Reserve chances are you'll end up with a Combat Support MP unit. Its more tactical related vs. law enforcement. Coming from the Navy prior to Army ,Navy is more law enforcement ,active or reserve as is the Coast Guard if I recall.From working with the AF while deployed ,they did they same operations Army MP's did, Combat support.State side they perform LE duties. The best bet may going active for 3 yrs while keeping residence status. Active in almost any branch of service, LE MOS's, you could get more specialized training like K9, SRT or criminal investigations. Either way it is a big decision and I wouldn't knock any of the various services, explore all options and do it with the expectation to get deployed. Don't set yourself up for failure.
Also, in my experiences over the last 6 months, some departments dont care for Guard/Reserve . Having to fill your shifts and or hold your job for deployment which is why it may be best to go active and get it over with. Just my .02 cents.

Good luck, seems like others have given some good advice. Try looking up some of the LE training and schools the various branches offer. The link to the Army MP school is in my signiture block. It will show you the training you could put in for if you went active duty.


----------

